# i/o device error in memory card



## carma_osm (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, guys. I find your site so helpful. 
I have this trouble with my memory card used in my Casio Camera. 
I can only view the photos from the camera but when the memory card is read on the USB or card reader, it only shows the folder name DCIM, but no contents. When the cursor is placed on the DCIM icon, it appeared with note "folder is empty" ; if using memory card reader, it can read the properties of my memory card (used space, free space). When trying to access the card (both via USB or card reader), a note will appear: 
" DCIM is not accessible" ; The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error".

I'am so afraid to re-format, as I know it will erase all existing photos, including my honeymoon photos in Bangkok, which we still haven't printed. 

Hoping for your recommendations.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try something like this: http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/smart_recovery/info.htm?language=1

Since it's free, you can fire it up and see if it can access the pictures.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if the camera can read the card when it is plugged in, can you not then plug the camera to pc via the usb cable and read them on the pc that way wih the casio 'photo-loader' software?


----------



## carma_osm (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I just down loaded the file from the web. Will try in a while. Hope it will help.


----------



## carma_osm (Apr 4, 2009)

its not working... please help...


----------

